# Age/Sex Profile of MK3



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

I thought I would start this new topic out of curiosity and not for statistics...We all know that the MK2 had been labeled "hairdressers" car so I am very interested to see who is actually buying the new TT....For example, I am a 37yo/male. 
Feel free to state your age and sex.


----------



## bonkeydave (Dec 15, 2014)

43 Male


----------



## Danny Fireblade (Feb 20, 2015)

41 male


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

nkpt7 said:


> We all know that the MK2 had been labeled "hairdressers" car


Think all TTs carry that badge :roll:

57 Male


----------



## m-a (Nov 28, 2014)

52 male


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ikon66 said:


> nkpt7 said:
> 
> 
> > We all know that the MK2 had been labeled "hairdressers" car
> ...


I see lately a lot more women driving Caymans so maybe the trend is shifting


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

29 male 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

46 male


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

49 Male


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

47 Male


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

nkpt7 said:


> We all know that the MK2 had been labeled "hairdressers" car


I think you'll find thats the Mk1!


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

46 male (accountant) - looks like a shift away from hairdressers then


----------



## melauditt (Dec 12, 2014)

58 male.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

60 male


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Too many 40 & 50 year old hairdressers on here.

When you all retire in a few years where will we go for a haircut?


----------



## misano03 (Nov 21, 2014)

My take on the hairdressers thing is ROADSTERS ONLY... 8) I think this is more than a valid point... :lol:


----------



## m-a (Nov 28, 2014)

misano03 said:


> My take on the hairdressers thing is ROADSTERS ONLY... 8) I think this is more than a valid point... :lol:


... exactly .... [FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY][FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY][FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY]


----------



## goater (Jan 25, 2015)

35 yo M (lawyer by trade).

First thing most of my mates say to me is "hairdresser's car" when I tell them about the new car, but they don't say that when I've taken them for a spin


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

I also dont find tt mk3 hairdressers car.. Im software engineer with boost for cars n guitars, and i dont find mk3 hairdressers.. i mean, every one who says its hairdressers car is invited to go for a joyride with me, ill mess up their hair no problem


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Think the hairdresser comment is a bit tongue in cheek now, regardless of mk1, 2 or 3.

Most people who said this changed their mind after being in the passenger seat with mine, and then they got back into their Zafiras or Astras


----------



## tich (Mar 3, 2015)

I am looking at a mark 2 but my thoughts on this are. I have owned a few different hard and soft top convertibles over the years and it doesn't matter which one it is but the same people say it's a hair dressers car no matter what the car. 
My opinion is they are normally jealous of the car or it just isn't their thing. I have never met a hair dresser that drives a convertible yet so not sure where it comes from. Also most of the hairdressers I know now are men but I call them barbers.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

39 male


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

43 year old male..


----------



## SaintMac (Feb 28, 2015)

My wife, 52, has a mk2 roadster and has a mk3 on order. She is not a hairdresser


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

So is someone going to to a graph showing the age distribution?


----------



## jessepinkman (Jun 12, 2014)

65 male, not a hairdresser !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jessepinkman (Jun 12, 2014)

Whoops sorry wrong forum. That's what comes with getting old.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

40 something / female


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> 47 Male


Yours turned up yet?

Thought this was my owners thread, not prospective owners? 

Have you got a date yet? Seemed you were one of the first to order a TTS....


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > 47 Male
> ...


He's got a 1.8 TFSI coupe at the moment. Its in Volcano red (I think he may have mentioned the colour once or twice  )


----------



## boakham (Mar 6, 2015)

32 Male


----------



## RB0103 (Mar 9, 2015)

Female, not a hairdresser, got it for my 50th birthday - clearly having a midlife crisis.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

28 Male.

The odd looks when I get out of her haven't gone unnoticed. Had one guy ask me if it was mine or my Dad's.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Are we talking physical age or mental? There's a big difference between them in my case. 8) :wink:


----------



## badger748 (Feb 17, 2015)

46 Male.
Would like to be a hairdresser as most of them around here (Surrey/Sarf Landan) seem better off than me !


----------



## philgage78 (Nov 28, 2014)

RB0103 said:


> Female, not a hairdresser, got it for my 50th birthday - clearly having a midlife crisis.


Car belongs to my wife, she is a hairdresser! Last car was a Mini
I think that ticks off the hairdresser cars!


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

30 male TTS. Did have a couple of mk1's til I ordered the mk3 so I'm very excited to get back into a TT. Hairdressers car or not


----------

